# ASA Pro am Illinois Who going?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im going to try and make it there on Thrusday to shoot the city shoot one day.

Hoping for clear skys all week. Cool would be nice.:thumbs_up

Always a funtime and event.

Look forward to seeing many there.:wink:
DB

HOME OF SUPERMAN!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*metrop,*

I'm heading down on wed, if not tuesday night. Is it next week yet!!!!


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

im heading down thursday afternoon . hope to see ya guys down there .


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Be there Thursday PM


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*metrop,*

Is there many people that come early to shoot the superman shoot?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

We are leaving Thursday. Be there that eveneing. 9 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Eight of us from just our local club in Louisiana. Four leaving early Thursday morning (we hope to be there in time to shoot town shoot) and four leaving Friday morn.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

We'll be heading over on fri. Not too far from eastern KY :becky: This will be my first go round in k45


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

headin up monday rite after work try to shoot the city shoot all 3days, l0.5hr drive from southeast ga. ready ready ready!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Wife and I will be there around noon Friday......can't wait!!!...........:teeth:


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I will hopefully be there shooting Open A.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there shooting Super Senior, on target 13, My favorite target, Ranges G and H.


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

me, turkey john , and the rest of the family is headed up there on Wednesday morning...hopefully shoot city shoot on Thursday...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> I will be there shooting Super Senior, on target 13, My favorite target, Ranges G and H.


Got my card today. SS target 11...if I get up in time.


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*yep*

ill be there , its only 40 minutes from me I also plan on shooting the city shoot a day or 2 may go all 3 just aint sure yet!


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

im leaven thursday night. can someone help me? i heard youth boys is going to be shooting all the targets on saturday is this true? thanks for the help.

kyle


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Count me in, two shoots in one month.:darkbeer:


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

My 2 boys and I will be leaving Thrus. night. See you all there.
Charlie


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Count me in for Open B. I am hoping that my wife will be able to join me and shoot womens hunter.


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

THE SMITHS WILL BE THERE THURSDAY,STEVE,JANICE & MASON SMITH MAYBE WE CAN SHOOT THE SUPERMAN SHOOT,GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE BE SAFE TRAVELING:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Looking to be down thursday around midday hopefully. Everyone have a safe trip and God Bless!


----------



## FIREMEDIC911 (Nov 18, 2009)

Be there Thursday afternoon!! FIRST ASA shoot! Hope I'm not disapointed!!


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

FIREMEDIC911 said:


> Be there Thursday afternoon!! FIRST ASA shoot! Hope I'm not disapointed!!


you won't be...this is my favorite place to shoot...you picked the best one to start with...good luck!!!


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

Ill be leaving tuesday morning at 6 so I can try and catch 2 days of the superman classic also. Got a feeling it gonna be humid.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm all over it.


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be there shooting open c.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Me and the wife will be there. we will be shooting the city shoot all 3days I can't wait!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

I will be there sometime mid week


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

yep:thumbs_up


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Wife and I will be there Thursday morning. Target 3 for me senior class and target one for her womans known 40.

See everyone there.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

ill be there friday


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Leaving Thur morning. Closest one to me. Only 6.5 Hours:thumbs_up


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Huh?*

Where's it gonna be at????:wink: Bring ya'lls summer outfits, cause it's warmin' up a bit. Hopefully not as bad as last year though. See ya'll when ya get here! Drive Safe ya'll!!!
Later,
Billy


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

The Family and I will be getting there on friday in the am. everyone be safe getting there and we will see ya.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

The wifey and I are planning to be there!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Will be there shooting open B


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll be there shooting open C. Hopefully improve over London.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I am going to try to make it. Seems there is a couple of the Senior Open guys that want to know who I am.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Anyone know if you have to pre-register or can you just show up?


----------



## usmc91 (Feb 8, 2010)

Me and my wife and daughters will be there Thurs Afternoon..it will be my 1st ASA shoot. WISH ME LUCK HAHA


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*metropolis*

Does anyone know if theres any other 3d range close to Metropolis open for shooting next week or can you pay extra to shoot the superman range not for score.?


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

El Diablo will be there!


----------



## Blondie0236 (Oct 16, 2009)

We will be there. I will be shooting Women's Hunter, starting on target 9 and husband will be shooting Mens Hunter, starting on target 15. This will be my first ASA shoot and I'm nervous AND excited but can't wait!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

ill be there shootin hunter


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

Heading out thursday night K-45 fo me


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

rocket80 said:


> Anyone know if you have to pre-register or can you just show up?


No need to pre register.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Gert and I are going too. I would like to shoot the city shoot on Thursday & Friday,.....Hopefully Daniel Boone will be there. I have a plan, a scem to hustle me a McDonalds value meal from him :tongue:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Pretty high stakes you're playin for there. I wish I could come early and shoot the city shoot. You guys have fun.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be there shooting open A. We will be leaving about 3 am Friday morning. Hope the weather is nice.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll be there either Friday nite or early Saturday. I'll be shooting K45. Hope to see everyone there. Shoot em' up. :thumb:


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> Does anyone know if theres any other 3d range close to Metropolis open for shooting next week or can you pay extra to shoot the superman range not for score.?


don't know about a range but i talked to the girls at ASA and they said they possibly will have the practice range setup Wednesday afternoon definately Thursday...


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be there shootin Women's Open


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> I am going to try to make it. Seems there is a couple of the Senior Open guys that want to know who I am.


Bubba Dean is steppin' up!:wink:


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Will be there for Tuesday's city shoot.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone know which classes get to participate in the shoot down in Ill?


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

be there friday about noon,:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ewcc2000 (Oct 11, 2002)

*City shoot*



rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> Does anyone know if theres any other 3d range close to Metropolis open for shooting next week or can you pay extra to shoot the superman range not for score.?


City shoot free why not shoot it for practice


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

open b has the shootdown this time


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

we will be there hope chad drives fast so we can get there early


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ewcc2000 said:


> City shoot free why not shoot it for practice


I think its $15 to shoot the city shoot.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> Does anyone know if theres any other 3d range close to Metropolis open for shooting next week or can you pay extra to shoot the superman range not for score.?


the City puts on a shoot for Tue / Wens / Thurs......at the site...
The city of Metropolis sponsors the Superman Classic, a cash prize archery competition each year prior to the start of the ASA Illinois Pro/Am Championship. There will be a one-time entry fee of $15.00, and archers will be eligible to shoot 1-3 days, once per day. Combined prize money for the professional and amateur classes will be $14,000. Shooters will be categorized based on most ASA Classes and will only be shooting against their class. Should there only be one entry in a class that shooter will be assigned to compete with a "like" class. The Range will change daily and be open from 9am-6pm. Register at 9am or after, & turn in score card by 6pm each day. No start times past 3pm.

There will be a stake set for pros, one for amateurs and one for women. There will be a separate range for children, so there will be fun for the whole family.



Harrah's Metropolis Casino and Hotel hosts an Archer's Reception for all Superman Classic participants at the end of the week at the Riverfront Event Center.


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

leaving friday morning. shootin open c:tongue:


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

does anyonw know what time registration will be open till on friday?


----------



## blazer36 (Mar 29, 2009)

*re shoot*

well if i had a set of limbs for my apex 7 that i broke last week end at asa state turny i would go any body got a set 50 60 or 60 70 black dont have another bow set up at this time what a bummer


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Well count me out doubt I will shoot much more this year


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Wont be at this one good luck everyone!:sad:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> does anyonw know what time registration will be open till on friday?


They close up everything at 6pm


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*yea*

yes there is another range open during the week its around 30 minutes away from mermet. Its a nice range and super nice people run it 618 672 4316 is the range # if you want more info and be prepared for HOT HOT HOT temps its sposed to be 98degrees a day or 2 during the week and way high 90's the rest but on the good side its looking dry from wednesday thru the weekend maybe a sligh chance of precip but doubt it amounts to much


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't get off work until 7:00am Friday so I'll be there in the afternoon.


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

Where is the range 30min from mermet


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

southern il 3d said:


> Where is the range 30min from mermet


Well, according to the phone number would be this:


Little Creek Archery
Eddyville, IL 62928
618-672-4316


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

We wont make this one Trying to gt ready for the classic and last yr ruined me on this one lol such a wimp


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Well, according to the phone number would be this:
> 
> 
> Little Creek Archery
> ...


 

I shoot little creek atleast 2x a week, it's really good range to shoot on, and Sue and Lenard are the nicest people in that area. There is another range north of meremt in Carterville at John A Logan Collage, its not a big range but its good for practice. There are rumors of a new range opening west of mermet, but i have no clue about it.


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll be there Fri.
Sat. 11:00 H-15
Sun. 8:00 H-15


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Were leaving Va. early thurs. morning. Me in Open C and the wife in Known 40


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*ASA Pro am Illinois Who going?*

Planned on going and have buds to ride down with. For the life of me I can't get wound up to go. Long drive from Canton, Illinios. Suppose to leave Friday evening after bud gets off work. Suppose to stay overnight Friday and Saturday and head back Sunday after the last round. My new bow came in this week and it not being right is the pits (waiting on new limbs, should be here this week, maybe Wednesay - so looking at rushing a setup - probably use my ProElite which is no problem). And then we have a club shoot the same weekend and I'm Sec/Trea. Saturday is meeting day.
Today is Sunday, June 20, and I still ain't made up my mind. I do and then I don't.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Will be there Friday


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

We're heading up Thursday... Looong drive from Florida:thumbs_up


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pro am*

Will be there around lunch Friday myself.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Ill be there Friday for sure.. ... Hope to see some of our ArcheryTalk Family with their shooting shoes on, and lots of BUGSPRAY!


----------



## wisesteve (Jan 29, 2005)

first time for me. trying novice. be there friday for a smack down round with some folks from xtreme stabilization. then saturday. sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*ASA Pro am Illinois Who going?*

Last minute, I'm going. Made a switch over. Checking sight settings until we leave.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Last minute, I'm going. Made a switch over. Checking sight settings until we leave.


Ahhhhh so u will be there! What range/class will u be on?

Anywho, I'll be coming in Saturday morning unfortunately. Too broke to stay all weekend


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

wisesteve said:


> first time for me. trying novice. be there friday for a smack down round with some folks from xtreme stabilization. then saturday. sounds like a lot of fun.


Don't take their crap cuz your gonna hear plenty of it hahaha!!! I wish I could be there for the smackdown with the team. It's a blast.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

D6/c6


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hot Hot Hot*

Going to be a hot one everyone. Be carefull because last year some had promblems.


DB


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Going to be a hot one everyone. Be carefull because last year some had promblems.
> 
> 
> DB


Another good bit of advice... I've actually been training in this heat everyday trying to prepare for it! I'm hoping that it will be primarily shaded, but ive never been to metro so I have no clue Im gonna have my chalk bag too so I can keep a hold of my bt gold when my hand gets sweaty haha


----------

